# Frequent Restart Problem. Mobo problem?



## vikneshdbz (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Home PC with the following specs.

400W Zebronics PSU,
Asus P5G41TM LX Motherboard,
Intel E5700 dual core processor,
500GB Segate Barracuda HDD,
6GB (Dynet 4x1, Kingston 2x1) DDR3 RAM.

Few months back my computer suddenly restarted for no reason. After that it restarted frequently, sometimes even a restart loop. And the problem still continues. It happens whenever there is some movement in the motherboard wires. I cleaned all the dust. Removed and re plugged all the mobo wires, tried changing PSU, tried running from one RAM. But none works. I couldn't find any burns or visible cracks in the mobo.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 21, 2015)

try testing your ram using memtest86(boot via usb).use only one ram while testing. do atleast 6 passes.
you got a new psu to test your system? or you  bought a new psu? seems like a psu issue to me. a good quality psu is always recommended no matter what hardware you uses. i suggest to get antec bp300p.


----------

